# Mephistopheles, Lord of the Eighth Hell



## The Serge (Sep 4, 2002)

*Mephistopheles, Arch-Duke, Arch-Devil and Lord of the Seventh
Lord of the Nine (Arch-Devil) Assassin 10, Loremaster 10, Wizard 25 CR 61; Large Outsider (Devil)*; _HD_ 52d8+520 and 10d6+100 and 10d4+100 and 25d4+250; _hp_ 1486; _Init_ +14; _Spd_ 80 ft., fly 240 ft. (perfect); _AC_ 82, touch 42, flat-footed 72; _Atk_ +94/+89/+84/+78 melee (2d6+25+1d6 (fire) +1d6 (cold) + 1d6 (electricity) + 2d6 (unholy)/x3 + 2d10 (fire) + 2d10 (cold) + 2d10 (electricity) + 2d6 (unholy) _Cold Soul +6 flaming burst, icy burst, shocking burst unholy ranseur_), or +89/+84/+79/+74 melee (4d6 + 19 2 claws), or  +85/+80/+75/+70 ranged (Hell's Fire, ranged touch attack or spell); _Face/Reach_ 5 ft. by 5 ft./10 ft. (20 feet with _Cold Soul_); _SA_ Hellish Aura, spell-like abilities, _call baatezu_, Spiritual Desolation; _SQ_ Lord of the Nine traits, Arch-Devil qualities, Dread Secret, Horrific Secret, Infernal Majesty (Divine Rank 11), Infernal Pact, Might of Hell, death attack (Fort DC 32), sneak attack +5d6; DR 50/+12, fast healing 20, regeneration 15, SR 70, poison use, uncanny dodge (Dex bonus to AC, can?t be flanked, +1 vs. traps), Greater Lore, Lore +22, True Lore, summon familiar; _AL_ LE; _SV_ Fort +54, Ref +53, Will +53; Str 48, Dex 30, Con 30, Int 34, Wis 28, Chr 52.  9' tall.
*Skills and Feats:*  Alchemy +68, Appraise +68, Balance +27, Bluff +70, Concentration +109, Craft (bookbinding) +68, Craft (calligraphy) +68, Decipher Script +54, Diplomacy +47, Disguise +38, Escape Artist +66, Gather Information +57, Hide +62, Intimidate +67, Knowledge (Arcana) +121, Knowledge (Hellish Politics) +47, Knowledge (The Planes) +83, Knowledge (Religion) +68, Listen +59, Move Silently +66, Ride +16, Scry +74, Search +68, Sense Motive +62, Spellcraft +96, Spot +67, Tumble +55.  Augment Alchemy, Alertness, Automatic Quicken Spell (3), Blinding Speed (2), Brew Potion, Cleave, Craft Epic Magical Arms and Armor, Craft Epic Wondrous Items, Craft Magical Arms and Armor, Craft Wondrous Items, Heighten Spell, Epic Skill Focus (Knowledge: Arcana), Epic Spellcasting, Epic Spell Penetration, Empower Spell, Eschew Material Components, Forge Ring, Great Cleave, Great Charisma (2), Greater Spell Penetration, Heighten Spell, Ignore Material Components, Improved Initiative, Improved Spell Capacity (10th), Improved Spell Capacity (11th), Improved Spell Capacity (12th), Intensity Spell, Maximize Spell, Power Attack, Quicken Spell, Scribe Scroll, Spell Penetration, Tenacious Magic (blur), Tenacious Magic (improved invisibility), Weapon Focus (Claws).

*Hellish Aura (Ex):*  Mephistopheles' presence is so vile that it causes lesser beings to cower or pay homage to the evil he represents.  All within 900 feet of Mephistopheles must succeed in a Will save DC 43.  Those who succumb to Mephisto's evil suffer one of the two following effects as determined by the Lord of the Eighth (who can change the effect, or discontinue it, as a free action):
_Cower_:  Affected beings cower before the might of Mephistopheles.  They can defend themselves   normally but take no actions.
_Fright_:  Affected beings become shaken and suffer a -2 morale penalty on attack rolls, saves, and checks.  Mephistopheles' mere glance makes them frightened, and they flee as quickly as they can, although they can choose the path of their flight.
Mephistopheles can make his servants, "worshippers," beings of Lawful Evil alignment, or a mixture of all three types immune to this effect as a free action.  This immunity lasts one day or until Mephistopheles dismisses it. 

Lesser gods and divine beings of higher rank are immune to Mephistopheles' Hellish Aura. 
*Hell's Fire (Su):*  Mephistopheles may use Hell's Fire 22/day, a five-foot wide line of diabolical energy dealing 17d12 points of damage, up to 2200 feet away.  Mephistopheles' Hell's Fire appears like shards of razor-sharp ice surrounded by a freezing mist.  Hell's Fire ignores mortal magic like anti-magic field, but may only remove one layer of prismatic per blast.  Walls of force are not affected by Hell's Fire.  
*The Might of Hell (Su):*  Mephistopheles' presence is so terrible that he can corrupt an entire area with but a thought.  Thrice per day as a free action, Mephistopheles may unhallow an area equal to 1560 feet. 

Although Mephistopheles detests the forces of righteousness, he also fears it.  As a result, he finds it difficult to enter any _hallowed_ site.  If Mephistopheles attempts to enter a _hallowed_ site, he must make a Will DC save equal to 20 + the divine rank of the represented god + the god?s Charisma modifier (if this is unknown, assume a +9); Mephistopheles cannot use his spell resistance to overcome this effect.  If Mephistopheles succeeds in entering the _hallowed_ area, the area immediately becomes _unhallowed_.  Once Mephistopheles breaches holy ground, the god in question is immediately alerted to the Lord of the Eighth's presence and will often send an avatar or will arrive in person to deal with the intrusion.       
*Spell-Like Abilities:*  At will -- _animate dead, blasphemy, blur, charm person, charm monster, clairaudience/clairvoyance, cone of cold, create undead, darkness, deeper darkness, desecrate, detect chaos, detect good, detect law, detect magic, detect secret doors, detect thoughts, discern location, divination, dominate monster, fear, find the path, foresight, greater dispelling, hold person, ice storm, ice strike_ (as _flame strike_ but cold damage) _improved invisibility, legend lore, magic circle against chaos, magic circle against good, major image, mirage arcana, Otiluke's freezing sphere, persistent image, polymorph self, produce flame, pyrotechnics, read magic, scrying, suggestion, symbol (any), telekinesis, teleport without error (self plus 1000 pounds),  true seeing, unhallow, unholy aura, unholy blight, wall of ice._  6/day -- _destruction, fire storm*, meteor swarm*_.  3/day -- _damnation, hellball_.  1/day -- _implosion, wish_.  Caster level 58th; save DC 32 + spell level.  Mephistopheles also casts spells from the Knowledge Domain.  These spells are included in the list above.  *These spell-like abilities deal cold damage instead of fire damage.
*Call Baatezu (Sp)*:  As a move equivalent action, Mephistopheles can call Baatezu.  Mephistopheles may call, up to six times a day, 21 Lemures, 18 Osyluths or Barbazu, 15 Abishai, Erinyes or Hamatulas, 12 Cornugons or Gelugons, or 6 Pit Fiends.  Since these Devils are called, they have the ability to summon other Devils as their _Monster Manual_ descriptions allow.  Mephistopheles looks forward to physical confrontations for, if nothing else, they also seem to stir up some feeling in his empty existence.  However, he is not especially interested in fair fights, so he will begin calling Devils as soon as it appears that he may be defeated.  Although he's managed to quell the Pit Fiend uprisings in Cania, Mephisto still harbors no trust for these devils, so he is unlikely to call on their aid.  He prefers the aid of Gelugons more than any other devil.
*Regeneration (Ex)*:  Mephistopheles takes normal damage from holy and _blessed_ weapons of at least +6 enchantment.
*Arch-Devil Qualities:*  Mephistopheles is immune to cold and poison; he possess fire and acid resistance 20; he can see in darkness, even that created by _deeper darkness_ spells; he can initiate telepathic communication with any creature within 100 feet; Mephisto benefits from immunity to polymorphing, petrification, or any other attack to alter his form; he is not subject to energy drain, ability drain, or ability drain; immune to mind-affecting effects.  Mephisto is immune to death effects if the attacker has fewer HD/class levels than his CR or is of Lesser god rank or higher.  He is immune to disease and poison, stunning, sleep, paralysis, and disintegration.  Mephisto can also sense anything within one mile around the mentioning of his name, title or an item of importance to him.  
Mephistopheles is immortal and cannot die from natural causes.  He does not age, and does not need to eat, sleep, or breathe.
*Infernal Majesty (Ex):*  As the Lord of the Eighth, Mephistopheles has a status equivalent to that of the gods.  While in Cania (and anywhere else on Hell that Asmodeus allows), Mephistopheles functions as an Intermediate god with a divine rank of 11.  Refer to _Deities and Demigods_ for information on benefits Mephisto receives.
*Dread Secret (Ex):*  Up to 9/day as a move equivalent action, Mephistopheles can reveal a Dread Secret to those with whom he's established an Infernal Pact.  Essentially, Mephistopheles grants his "client" with a +1 bonus to any one ability score per request by sharing with them some dreaded, mysterious secret about existance.  This bonus stacks with any other bonus, but should be considered a temporary modifier.  For the first three bonuses, the "client's" Will save decreases by 1 point each.  For the next three bonuses, the victim's Will save modifier decreases by 2 points each.  For the remaining three bonuses, the Will save modifier decreases by 3 points each.  Again, these penalties should be calculated separately and kept from the victim.  These penalties are a result of the hideous nature of the secrets Mephitopheles shares.  Once the victim has used all 9 bonuses, he is immediately required to make a Will save DC 40 or be affected by Spiritual Desolation.  Even if the victim never succumbs to the curse of Mephisto's Dread Secret, so long as he retains the benefits, he will suffer the Will save modifier penalty.  The only way to eliminate the penalty is to have _atonement_ cast by a good aligned cleric and to successfully complete a _quest_ in service of a good cause.  Upon accomplishing these two things, the victim regains his Will save modifier and loses the ability bonuses.  Paladins who take advantage of Dread Secret lose their class features upon taking the fourth bonus. 
*Horrific Secret (Ex):*  Very similar to Mephisto's Dread Secret ability, Horrific Secret will grant a "client" any three things to improve her class abilities.  Mephistopheles can provide a two additional Feats for melee fighters, or two additional spell slots for spellcasters, or additional special abilities or skill bonuses for rogues, or any combination of boons.  Each boon imposes a -3 profane penalty on the victim's Will save.  Upon learning three Horrific Secrets, the victim is struck by Spiritual Desolation and undergoes the same challenges and potential resolutions as Dread Secret.
*Infernal Pact (Ex):*  Mephistopheles can draft a Pact with anyone who calls him or an official intermediary empowered by him.  When this Pact is formed, the client promises to provide anything Mephistopheles wants at any time after the Lord of the Eighth has provided said client with three wishes.  Mephistopheles is willing to draft and sign all manner of documents to make this official so long as the victim verbally accepts the stipulation that he will provide the Lord with anything he wants later.  These wishes are actually akin to the salient divine ability, Alter Reality, granting the client precisely what he asks for.  Although most beings expect Mephistopheles to try and corrupt the request, he usually doesn't because he's more interested in the aftermath than the present.  Each time a wish is granted, the victim suffers a -9 profane penalty to their Will save modifier.  As soon as Mephistopheles grants the three wishes, the victim is struck by Spiritual Desolation and the fruits of the wishes slowly and natural dissolve.  However, he must save every day there after, the penalty increasing by one each day.  The only way to avoid this fate is for good cleric of at least 18th level to intercede on the victim's behalf to their god.  If the god deems it worth its while, it can attempt to wrest control of the victim's soul from Mephistopheles' grasp.  The victim must undergo all of the same challenges, atonement, and quest of Horrific Secret, the stacking Will penalties stalled for nine days.  If the victim cannot accomplish the quest in this time frame, he instantly dies and is sent to Hell's eighth layer.  Those who do not fight against the end result of Infernal Pact are usually met by Mephistopheles himself, who rips the person's body limb from limb before returning to Hell with his prize.  
*Spiritual Desolation (Su):*  Thrice a day, Mephistopheles has the ability to reveal to others the insignificance of their beliefs and faith.  With a chilling glance, Mephisto can cause intense hopelessness to all within 2200 feet of him as a _symbol of hopelessness_ if they fail a Will save DC 40.  Those who fail initially behave as stipulated in the _symbol of hopelessness_ description.  However, if the victim is not killed by Mephisto or one of his servants, the effect last for 24 hours.  During this time, the victim is a allowed an additional Will save DC 40 with a penalty based upon the amount by which they failed their initial save.  If the victim fails again, he will commit suicide, renouncing his god or faith, and paying homage to Mephistopheles who revealed to them the truth of life's irrelevance.  Such victims, upon their death, are consigned to the Eighth layer of Hell.  Mephistopheles cannot use Spiritual Desolation on those he is not actively engaged in some kind of immediate conflict, be it physical, magical, or mental, or unless they've taken advantage on of his boons listed above.  Scholars believe that Mephisto's source of this power is his own sense of meaninglessness.
*Cold Soul:*  This beautifully crafted ranseur appears to be made from a single shard of crystal, its surface covered with elegantly carved runes.  Each tip glows, the sides like flame or electricity, the center a nimbus of cold mist.  Mephistopheles rarely uses Cold Soul in combat, preferring to use it as a symbol of his status as Lord of the Eighth.  Cold Soul is a +6 flaming burst, icy burst, shocking burst, unholy ranseur.
_Wizard Spells per day_:  4/7/7/7/7/6/6/6/6/5/3/3/3; base DC 22 + spell level.  Caster level 35th.  
_Spellbook_:  One of the oldest of the original Lords of the Nine, Mephistopheles has access to all spells in the _Players Handbook, Tome and Blood, the Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting_, and some as yet unfound by mortals.  Mephistopheles usually has spells that bring intense, blisteringly cold pain to his victims.  
_Possessions_:  As the Arch-Duke of Cania, Mephistopheles has access to the wealth of a dozen worlds.  He has access to legions of major magic items, scores of minor artifacts, and at least a dozen major artifacts.  

Mephistopheles is the quite possibly the most powerful of the non-divine Lords of the Nine, as well as one of the oldest.  Created as Asmodeus crashed into Hell, Mephistopheles was the first to receive his own layer, the first to be served by various dukes and lesser devils, and the first to condemn mortals to Hell.  He was also the first to openly challenge Asmodeus for the throne of Hell.

Mephistopheles is a cold hearted tyrant.  He is almost completely devoid of emotion, spending his time researching ancient texts, rites, and rituals to give him the power to overthrow his hated master, Asmodeus.  The time and effort he spends pursuing the greatest minds across Creation is in an effort to not only cull their minds of knowledge, but to consume their souls, hoping that he will eventually grow strong enough to take control of Hell by force.

Mephistopheles, however, is hardly respected by those in his duchy of Cania.  For untold centuries, he was challenged by the Pit Fiends and Dukes of Hell who lived in the Eighth, as they were well aware of his desire for Asmodeus' throne.  Their interference and intrigue cost him dearly as he had to tread carefully to maintain Cania lest some Arch-Devil or another Lord of the Nine decided to take advantage of his tentative control.  Eventually, such a Devil did indeed appear, one Baron Molikroth.  In short order, Molikroth overthrew Mephistopheles with the help of the Pit Fiends and Dukes of Hell.  For a time Molikroth ruled until, upon hosting a grand celebration with his accomplices, he revealed that he was truly Mephistopheles.  With the proof of their insurrection revealed, the few who continued to be loyal to Mephisto overcame the traitors who have disappeared from Cania.  Now, Mephistopheles rules Cania unimpeded, prepared to shatter his ancient rival, Baalzebub, crush Asmodeus, and ascend as King of Hell.

Mephistopheles is perhaps the most classically diabolical of the Lords of the Nine in appearance.  Nine feet tall, Mephistopheles has long horns jutting from his forehead, over his slanted, ice-cold, glow blue eyes.  His body is almost always covered in grand, elaborate flowing black and purple robes and capes, concealing his slender, but athletically built, utterly black body.  He sports two massive, dragon like wings, and his long hands end in hooked talons.  He speaks with a chilling whisper and the only time he shows any emotion is on the rare occasions he smiles... particularly when he's damned a soul to Hell.


----------



## Schmoe (Sep 5, 2002)

Wow, this stuff is fantastic!  I love the evocative descriptions, history, and the mechanics you've come up with for corruption of the soul.  At long last, the arch-devils are done right!  Keep this coming.  Please.  I beg you.


----------



## The Serge (Sep 5, 2002)

Schmoe said:
			
		

> *Wow, this stuff is fantastic!  I love the evocative descriptions, history, and the mechanics you've come up with for corruption of the soul.  At long last, the arch-devils are done right!  Keep this coming.  Please.  I beg you. *




Thanks!  

Check out Dispater, Lord of the Second.  He's on this very board as well!  I also have my own personal Arch-Devil, Semyaza on this board too.


----------



## Cloudgatherer (Sep 6, 2002)

Nice....

You have Heighten listed twice, and with all the metamagic feats, he should really take Improved Metamagic at least once...


----------

